# Watery eyes



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

I have 4 calves all close to 4 months old-3 of them each have one eye that is watery-no color-just wet-the other is fine as is the milk cow I have-all are in the same pasture-What could this be?


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Flies wiil buzz around andcause them to squint and tear, allergies, might be getting a switch in the eye while swatting at flies.Just keep a close watch,pinkeye can spread through all of them.Wouldn't worry ....just watch closely.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks-I'll keep watching for any further changes.-hopefully better ones.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

When three out of four calves have it I would suspect Pink Eye. Call your vet. He may recommend pink eye treatment just in case. There is also a pink eye vaccine.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Ken-I wish there was a large animal vet in this area-Amazingly, there is not-Truly, what a great opportunity for somebody who wants to live in a beautiful part of the country. My former small animal vet in Fl has been giving me what advice/meds she can long distance! (At least she's been learning a lot) I'll see what she can suggest.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Is the white portion of the animals eyes blood shot or very red? If so, then you probably do have pinkeye. There are different types of pinkeye in cattle. The most common type will spontaneously heal when left alone. It is this occurence that cause many folks to think the home remedies work. Most of the remedies such as putting salt into the eye only adds hurt to already a sore eye. Leave the cattle as is for now, if you do not see an improvement in 14 days then get medications.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Abouttime said:


> I have 4 calves all close to 4 months old-3 of them each have one eye that is watery-no color-just wet-the other is fine as is the milk cow I have-all are in the same pasture-What could this be?


Abouttime, Are those animals grazing in tall grass that is forming seedheads or short immature grass?


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Agman- absolutely no redness-just a wet downward spot on one eye for each of the three-I googled pink eye after Ken's warning and was pleased to see exactly what you said about a good % of problems "go away". Amazing that you mention salt-I was advised by a farmer yesterday to throw some in their eyes-I just couldn't w/o some assurance it was truly a "cure. Thanks

Up North-short, immature grass


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Then Probably flies and heat as Milkingpigs suggested!


----------

